# Ace Tone 301



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

A friend of mine brought this amp in saying that it was way noisier than it should be. I plugged it in and it was quite noisy. I took a look at the plates and they were both red and blue at the same time. Further investigation showed the power tube was drawing over 180 mA. No schematics to facilitate troubleshooting so I will be going at this with all the knowledge of amps that I have.

Wikipedia says Ace Tone was founded in 1960 by Ikutaro Kakehashi who then later severed ties with the company and went on to start the now famous Roland company. Ace Tone produced numerous music electronic devices such as drum machines, organs and amplifiers. You can read what else is on wikipedia at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ace_Tone

This particular model of amplifier has 2-8" Philips speakers, a kickstand to lean the amp back, a tiny reverb spring and tremelo. It uses 2 12AX7's in the preamp and a 50HB26 power tube.


----------



## SteveAppleton77 (Jun 26, 2020)

This thread is ancient, but on the off hand chance your still around, I’ve got a question.
Have the same amp. Any idea what fuses are in it? Mine only had one of the two.


----------

